# Are there any of us horrible Americans in Cyprus? I might need help quickly!



## christineb (Nov 3, 2009)

Greetings, everyone.

I know I've been keeping my head low for a while, but we've been focusing on saving, saving, saving, and honestly I thought we wouldn't be moving until November or December, or possibly even this time next year! My friend in Limassol called me last night, however, and they need a Manager/Coordinator for her 5 bakeries very quickly! I might be going at the end of May, or hopefully in August when all will be quiet and I can set up a system for her without a lot of distraction.

I will be going to stay with her, without my husband (who will be tying up loose ends here, poor guy) and hopefully will save enough to get an apartment, etc. before he and my kitty arrive.

I have bookmarked various resources, but what I would love is to get a comprehensive list of what I have to do and what my employer must do to make all legal and well before and when I get there. I will add to this list for future US and other NON-EU people to use, as well.

So far, I have: 1. Purchase Cyprus Health Insurance
2. Go to Cyprus
3. Apply for work permit -- this means my employer has to go to the Civil registry and Migration Department and submit an employment contract stamped by the Department of Labor and Ministry of Social Insurance, *before I get there* (I think), and then I have to show that she applied for the work permit so I can apply for temporary residency. Right? I'm so confused. 
4. Work and stay with my friend for a while
5. rent an apartment
6. Get my husband and my kitty back (after the kitty gets a passport, chipped, shots, and a worming 72-24 hours before her trip).
7. Drink wine on the beach.

So where are my numerous errors? What are the details I am missing? All replies are welcome, but I am definitely interested in replies from "foreign nationals" as opposed to EU citizens because there are extra steps involved for us aliens. I will update/amend the list here as the replies indicate. Thank y'all SO MUCH for your time and patience! :clap2:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

christineb said:


> Greetings, everyone.
> 
> I know I've been keeping my head low for a while, but we've been focusing on saving, saving, saving, and honestly I thought we wouldn't be moving until November or December, or possibly even this time next year! My friend in Limassol called me last night, however, and they need a Manager/Coordinator for her 5 bakeries very quickly! I might be going at the end of May, or hopefully in August when all will be quiet and I can set up a system for her without a lot of distraction.
> 
> ...


We do have at least two Americans who regularly contribute to the threads on this forum so I am sure that before long one of them will answer your questions.
I do hope that you are not a little green type alien though
The best part of your planning is the drinking wine on the beach bit 

Anyway, theresoon AKA Dina and Cleo Shahateet will probably have some answers for you as they are both little green aliens fromthe USA as well


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

christineb said:


> Greetings, everyone.
> 
> I will be going to stay with her, without my husband (who will be tying up loose ends here, poor guy) and hopefully will save enough to get an apartment, etc. before he and my kitty arrive.


Just a thought, how old is your 'kitty' ?


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Veronica said:


> We do have at least two Americans who regularly contribute to the threads on this forum so I am sure that before long one of them will answer your questions.
> I do hope that you are not a little green type alien though
> The best part of your planning is the drinking wine on the beach bit
> 
> Anyway, theresoon AKA Dina and Cleo Shahateet will probably have some answers for you as they are both little green aliens fromthe USA as well


In addition to being a green alien from the US, I am also a tanned repatriated Cypriot, and not so little anymore after two pregnancies. My husband managed to get a Greek passport before coming here which made it easier for him to get his alien card BUT it's making it impossible for my daughters to get Cypriot citizenship

I believe that your prospective employer will have to go thru a number of steps before being able to apply for a work permit on your behalf. She will have to advertise in Eures and show that there was not other appropriate candidate for the job. It's best if she inquired at the immigration here before anything else.

I hope your friend is offering you a good salary with benefits (health insurance included) as life here is very costly compared to the US (and I am comparing with New York City) and it might take a long time for your husband to find a job, especially if he has a lot of experience.

Rather than wait for the wine on the beach, go for a margarita at La Condessa in Austin, my friend's husband Rene is the chef and she, Amy also works there occasionally. 


take care 
Dina
let me know if you have more questions


----------



## christineb (Nov 3, 2009)

BabsM said:


> Just a thought, how old is your 'kitty' ?


She is 2 years old. I have been reading at the Cypriot embassy website and there seems to be no reason that she can't be imported as a companion animal without quarantine if we mind our p's and q's. Why?


----------



## christineb (Nov 3, 2009)

theresoon said:


> <snip>It's best if she inquired at the immigration here before anything else.


Thanks, Dina!

I believe that is the plan -- she has a lawyer/employment person who does that sort of thing. I am uncertain how she plans to prove that a Cypriot can't do the same job, but she said not to worry too much about that: I am very qualified for the job and I have an advanced degree... I feel a little squeasy about the ethics, but on the other hand, the position requires both extensive IT knowledge and the ability to put an organizational system in place as well as to manage that system once it's in there -- there are also 3 factories to worry about. I have a lot of experience in both communications and productivity. I suppose we're about to find out, because Amy's going to start the process pretty soon, even if I won't be going until August.



theresoon said:


> I hope your friend is offering you a good salary with benefits (health insurance included) as life here is very costly compared to the US (and I am comparing with New York City) and it might take a long time for your husband to find a job, especially if he has a lot of experience.


I don't have a sure amount yet, as she has to consult with the other owners before making an offer, but she assured me that my salary vs. cost of living would be as befits my position (which is basically one level down from the owners in the pecking order) and that I would have benefits. I just know that I have to already have insurance before I apply for the TRE and I don't know if I have to work for a certain amount of time before I become eligible for company benefits.

We are working on a an "interim" position for my husband within the company or possibly with someone Amy knows. I would think that him having a lot of experience would help him find a job rather than hurt him? That's weird!



theresoon said:


> Rather than wait for the wine on the beach, go for a margarita at La Condessa in Austin, my friend's husband Rene is the chef and she, Amy also works there occasionally.
> 
> take care
> Dina
> let me know if you have more questions


Oh wow, we will totally have to go check it out in the next few weeks! Thanks again, Dina!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I told you Dina would come up trumps:clap2::clap2:


----------



## christineb (Nov 3, 2009)

I know this is posted elsewhere (under residency, I think) but I found this website very useful:

Cyprus Visa: Cyprus Work Permit Requirements

I am looking for a way to edit my original post, but it must be blatantly staring me in the face because I can't find it.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

I see this website is quoting prices in Cyprus Pounds and not in Euros too so it could be over 18mths since the site has been updated. Some changes in immigration policy were being discussed on television earlier in the year so I suggest you check that the requirements have not changed.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

I believe that is the plan -- she has a lawyer/employment person who does that sort of thing. I am uncertain how she plans to prove that a Cypriot can't do the same job, but she said not to worry too much about that: I am very qualified for the job and I have an advanced degree... I feel a little squeasy about the ethics, but on the other hand, the position requires both extensive IT knowledge and the ability to put an organizational system in place as well as to manage that system once it's in there -- there are also 3 factories to worry about. I have a lot of experience in both communications and productivity. I suppose we're about to find out, because Amy's going to start the process pretty soon, even if I won't be going until August.

Going with the lawyer is the best way to go. Immigration is very hard to navigate. After going back and forth about 20 times they came to the conclusion that I should leave their office, come back, don't tell them my husband is a Greek citizen only that he is American so that I can claim the Cypriot citizenship for the kids.

Don't feel bad about the ethics side, there is nothing wrong with this, nor illegal. I am certain it's easier for your friend to trust you than someone she does not know and eventhough most of the locals wont admit it, people with a lot of US experience have a lot to offer especially in IT where their knowledge and use is extremely limited.


----------



## christineb (Nov 3, 2009)

theresoon said:


> Going with the lawyer is the best way to go. Immigration is very hard to navigate. After going back and forth about 20 times they came to the conclusion that I should leave their office, come back, don't tell them my husband is a Greek citizen only that he is American so that I can claim the Cypriot citizenship for the kids.
> 
> Don't feel bad about the ethics side, there is nothing wrong with this, nor illegal. I am certain it's easier for your friend to trust you than someone she does not know and eventhough most of the locals wont admit it, people with a lot of US experience have a lot to offer especially in IT where their knowledge and use is extremely limited.


Thanks Dina... We've been friends for over 13 years, and because her co-owner is her Cypriot ex husband, she kinda wants someone in upper management who is going to be more receptive to her (read: another American). I think some of her employees are a bit suspicious of her even after the past 12 years. *Sigh* I'm not even working for her yet and I'm already into politics. :wacko: I've begun to question my sanity already. I also have a broad skillset, too, and I think that's what made her ask me if I was interested. I have the IT background but also experience with teaching adults and coordinating large projects. I'm sure being friends with her doesn't hurt either. When she said she had a job for me, I was worried she was going to ask me to work in a cafe or something -- not that it's beneath me, but I haven't done that kind of thing in years and years and it probably doesn't pay well enough for a 33 year old and a 41 year old to get started over there. 

That is so weird that if your husband is Greek American and you are a Cypriot re-pat (right? I think that's what I read.) that your kids can't be Cypriot, but if he is American then they can. So he has dual citizenship and can just be American when you return to the Immigration office, and they will conveniently "forget" the first time you were there? Maybe we have mind powers because we are aliens.


----------



## christineb (Nov 3, 2009)

BabsM said:


> I see this website is quoting prices in Cyprus Pounds and not in Euros too so it could be over 18mths since the site has been updated. Some changes in immigration policy were being discussed on television earlier in the year so I suggest you check that the requirements have not changed.


Thanks BabsM! I have been on the Cypriot Embassy website, too, but it's strange how twisty all the information is. There is no one good place to find all the information for immigration of foreign nationals. My employer has someone who takes care of employing foreigners (i.e. non-Cypriots) so they will also be checking with Immigration, too, but right now all I can do is get certified copies of all my documents, get a good copy of my C.V., a health certificate and proof of no criminal record together. It would be nice to know the process a bit better than I do. 

Maybe that's why more non-EU'ers don't do this sort of thing unless they have parents there or were born in EU. I'm definitely getting the feeling I might not be wanted there, but I'm using it to better understand the people who want to come to the US to live and have a hard time. So it ain't all bad.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Jumping in here a little late, but for us it was not straighforward American citizen applying for residency since my wife who is American also has an Irish/EU passport so as the husband of an EU citizen it was easier and my father-in-law is a CYpriot lawyer so pretty much took care of us and told us who to see and what to do. Good advice from everyone on here though. 

The only thing, non-visa related is about work - it is quite a culture shock to do business here since it is not just the locals you have to learn how to navigate but all the other foreigners bringing their own unique and very un-American work ethics to the table. I only thought of that because you said some employeess are suspicous of your friend after 12 years - different from US work places in my experience where we encourage people to take ownership, iniative, trust and work as a team and all the other motivational stuff we do :-0 

At least you have your American friend to help you out with personalities, culture etc of her business before you get started. Good luck!


----------



## christineb (Nov 3, 2009)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> The only thing, non-visa related is about work - it is quite a culture shock to do business here since it is not just the locals you have to learn how to navigate but all the other foreigners bringing their own unique and very un-American work ethics to the table. I only thought of that because you said some employeess are suspicous of your friend after 12 years - different from US work places in my experience where we encourage people to take ownership, iniative, trust and work as a team and all the other motivational stuff we do :-0
> 
> At least you have your American friend to help you out with personalities, culture etc of her business before you get started. Good luck!


Thanks, Cleo. All I know is that I'm going to have to tread pretty carefully until I get the hang of things. I don't know if "suspicious" was exactly the right word, but you got the idea. I've been on the other end of the kind of deal I'm facing -- where a new manager was brought in and we all had to adjust to a new way of doing things -- and even in a relatively "homogenized" work environment, there was some flapping around before everyone settled in. Thanks for the heads-up! I'm sure that I will be thinking of it a great deal once I'm embroiled in work-relations conundrums.


----------

